# Are you insane!



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

http://www.people.cornell.edu/pages/slp29/insane.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I failed.

Call the guys in white with the big nets and the padded funny buggy. :lol: :rolling: :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's nice to be legal at least. That was great. :lol:


----------

